# Burton Diode reviews......?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I couldn't snag a pair to demo (they were always out), but I did get the handle them. All I can say is WOW are they light. Like feather light.

It was a stiff binding as well. I really dig Burton's bindings this year. They got some solid, solid bindings this year.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm interested in how they came up with the name. CO2 and C60 made since, given the carbon composite construction.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I actually just asked a guy about these. Copy pasting what he wrote to me:



> I only got to ride the Diodes a handful of times last year. Best I can remember and describe would be CO2 on Steroids. They're lighter, and the highback is MUCH stiffer.
> 
> I set them up about the same way I usually set up the Co2s and I had to stop to lessen the lean on the highback because the response was off the charts.
> 
> ...


If anyone HAS ridden these, I'm curious what your thoughts are on lateral flex (against Co2s if you happen to know). I owned the 09 CO2s and liked how stiff they were, but wasn't so stoked on how rigid they felt laterally. Curious if reflex changes that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Diode has their Hinge tech. It gives you more lateral forgiveness. I haven't tried it on the Diode, but I experienced it on the Malavita EST. 

Burton bindings definitely for the win this season!

Re:Flex is only non EST by the way and it's meant to give you more board feel, not lateral flex.

Edit: Duh, nevermind. He didn't say it was the EST model.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> Burton bindings definitely for the win this season!


I kind of find myself saying the same thing. I demo'd some stuff last year matched with Cartels and Prophecy. Nothing really stuck out to be, but I think that's the appeal. I had loads of problems with my Unions, I like the Targas but because of the way Rome sizing falls, they only fit some of my boots, TechNine MFM pro's had money straps but the discs didn't fit the baseplate tray so mounting them was a bitch and my Raidens kept losing the hardware and loosening up way quicker than everything else.

I can't deny Burton has money straps, buckles and simple functionality.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Leo said:


> The Diode has their Hinge tech. It gives you more lateral forgiveness. I haven't tried it on the Diode, but I experienced it on the Malavita EST.
> 
> Burton bindings definitely for the win this season!
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on the hinge, leo? Really interested in it (sounds like the soft heelcups on my Salomon Relays on a traditional construction binding), but to justify it I would probably need to start rocking a Burton as an everyday board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I tested it on the Malavita EST. That really is a great binding through and through. The hinge causes the binding's chassis to feel less rigid without altering the flex if that makes sense.

You can squeeze some extra ollie juice with it.

I mean, it's not a game changer by any means. I wouldn't purchase a pair of bindings just for that one piece of tech. However, going with what seems to be Burton's revamped theme, it's a small addition that adds to the entire package. 

It would probably make the difference between a pair of 2011 vs 2012 models for me though.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> ...and my Raidens kept losing the hardware and loosening up way quicker than everything else.


I'm suprised you had problems with your Raidens I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

The guys at the good ride have a review of the diode (Snowboard Gear Reviews By The Good Ride). I've been thinking of picking up the Diode EST for my custom x but I'm not sure I can justify it based on how well I like last years Co2. The Co2 reflex has noticable lateral flex compared to the other standard disk bindings I've tried. A very unique combination of response and flex and probably the best bindings I've tried. 

I'm curious if Burton will add the hinge to the reflex models or if the hinge and reflex are aimed at accomplishing the same thing despite the difference in marketing.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

SJ10 said:


> The guys at the good ride have a review of the diode (Snowboard Gear Reviews By The Good Ride). I've been thinking of picking up the Diode EST for my custom x but I'm not sure I can justify it based on how well I like last years Co2. The Co2 reflex has noticable lateral flex compared to the other standard disk bindings I've tried. A very unique combination of response and flex and probably the best bindings I've tried.
> 
> I'm curious if Burton will add the hinge to the reflex models or if the hinge and reflex are aimed at accomplishing the same thing despite the difference in marketing.


A gentleman on Easy Loungin mentioned that Burton tested the hinge on Re:flex baseplates and said something to the effect that you get "too much flex" (I would imagine this references to potentially screwing up inserts). Hopefully they can work that out.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Hawkfan79 said:


> I'm suprised you had problems with your Raidens I've heard nothing but good things about them.


Actually, so am I. I liked the one piece feel, the straps are great, ratchets are smooth and never stuck, the high back had just the right amount of tweaks. Granted, I hit a lot of flat landing features with no transition, but I never had as many problems with hardware and mounting hardware failing as with those Pushers.

I make it a point to check every day before I get my first line to ensure everything is snug. Maybe just need to take it easy, I suppose.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I was pretty disappointed when they discontinued the Co2. That was a sweet binding


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Dano said:


> I was pretty disappointed when they discontinued the Co2. That was a sweet binding


I don't think any of you C02 or C60 users will be disappointed in the Diodes. I'm still amazed by the weight.


----------

